# Wise Intelligence Technology



## Shmuel

Hello all,

How would you put the above in Spanish?

"Inteligente Tecnología de Inteligencia?"  - Don't like it, doesn't sound well. 
So, what would you suggest?
Context:  This is the title of a .ppt presentation.

TIA


----------



## phantom2007

If you are referring to the Israel Company "WIT", this is a play of words (i.e a smart one), but it is a Company name and therefore it should not be translated, (IMHO).


----------



## Shmuel

Unfortunately, no.I'm not referring to the Israeli "Wit" Company.  I am translating, indeed, an Israeli Company, but this is just a pure coincidence,  and the *theme* is WIT, or Wise Intelligence Technology, and I'm looking for a a suitable translation for wise, smart, as you stated, yet not using "inteligente".


----------



## frida-nc

De la página de WordReference Dictionary:
Pocket Oxford Spanish Dictionary © 2005 Oxford University Press:
*wise* /waɪz/  adjetivo wiser, wisest 

 (prudent) ‹person› prudente;
‹choice/decision› acertado
 

 (learned, experienced) sabio;


----------



## Shmuel

Gracias, Frida-nc, pero... cuál de las dos alternativas propuestas me aconsejarías para usar en el título "Wise Intelligence Technology"?
Porque, IMHO, ninguna de las dos se ajusta...


----------



## frida-nc

Francamente, "Wise Intelligence Technology" suena igualmente mal en inglés en contexto de tecnología [que "tecnología sabia de inteligencia" en español].
Por eso no sé qué aconsejarte.

.  [Edit: *Smart *se usa comunmente  y me sonaría mejor que *wise*.  Mi opinión, como explicación.]


----------



## Shmuel

Lamentablemente, no estamos de acuerdo, Frida. En mi opinión, en Inglés, "Wise Intelligence Technology" no suena mal porque wise  e intelligence suenan completamente distintas. El problema es que la palabra Inteligencia es usada, tanto en Inglés como Español, para expresar dos  conceptos distintos, el primero lo describo como una cualidad humana, y el segundo, como una actividad esencialmente, originalmente (aunque no sólo) militar. 
En este caso, necesito calificar  con un adjetivo, que en Inglés es wise, y normalmente se traduciría a "inteligente" a una tecnología de "Inteligencia" (militar), y, creo que, evidentemente, no puedo poner: "Inteligente Tecnología de Inteligencia".
Tengo un dico en línea (Babylon) que me da, para  "wise":

'sabio, docto, entendido, instruido, lleno de sabiduría, salomónico, sapiencial, sapiente, sesudo; acordado, ajuiciado, atinado, avisado, bien considerado, bien ponderado, centrado, cuerdo '.
Y ninguno de ellos me satisface.

Alguno de ustedes, allí, en el foro, tiene alguna idea mejor, por favor?

GDA


----------



## phantom2007

No sé si mejor, pero tal vez sirva:

"Tecnología de Información Inteligente"


----------



## Shmuel

Gracias, *phantom2007*, tu sugerencia es creativa, pero, a mi juicio, creo que no puedo cambiar una palabra *principal* en el título, como ser inteligencia,  por otra palabra,  que en mi opinión, abarca y comprende menos, (Información), sólo para poder usar  el calificativo que yo quiero...


----------



## phantom2007

La palabra "intelligence" tiene dos acepciones en castellano:

1) La cualidad de los humanos (y posiblemente otros animales superiores) para comprender, deducir, planificar, etc.

2) la información de importancia estratégica, típicamente militar, pero también policial y governamental, que recopilan personas (espías) y agencias específicas, como ser  CIA; M11, KGB (ya no está?) MOSAD y un larguísimo etc.
Esta acepción es equivalente a "Información".

Mira lo que dire el diccionario de este mismos sitio:

intelligence /ɪn'telədʒəns / || /ɪn'telɪdʒəns/  sustantivo 

 (mental capacity) inteligencia f
 

  uncountable (Govt, Mil)
 (information) inteligencia f
 
 (department) servicio m de *información*
 

Lo apropiado sería usar Tecnología de Inteligencia + adjetivo como ser inteligente (imposible, lógicamente), sabia (no es usual), eficaz (poco aproximada), avanzada (no es lo mismo), superior (podría ser, aunque también es bastante creativo), hábil (mas bien relacionado con funciones motoras que con las mentales, o bien "elaborada", o "sofisticada" también podrían ser y varias más. para elegir una aproximada hay bastantes.

Pero substituir "Inteligencia" por "información" y reservar "inteligente" para "wise" es una salida bastante honrosa, dada la dificultad de este juego de palabras.


----------

